# Photojournalism



## razbo (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi peeps, 

What are the most common lenses that journalists use for photography, when watching the news such as sports photographers, photographing riots and those photographers standing outside the courts , i'm always trying figure what lenses are on the slr's 

Many Thanks

Raz


----------



## akiskev (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that these are the most commonly used lenses by photojournalists:

street
EF 16-35mmf/2.8 L USM II
EF 24-70mmf/2.8L USM
EF 70-200mmf/2.8L IS USM II

stadium sports etc
EF 200 f/2.0L IS USM
EF 300mmf/2.8L IS USM
EF 400mm f/5.6L USM
EF 400mmf/4.0L DO IS USM
EF 400mmf/2.8L USM IS


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 3, 2011)

One lens that has been used by news reporters for many years, and was designed specifically for that purpose is the 28-300 mm L and its older brother, the 35-350mm L.

The utility of the super zoom to cover a wide varity of events is what makes it work for PJ's.

For wider angles, add the 16-35mm L.


----------

